# Farm Folk



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/06/tragedy-brings-daughter-back-family-farmfeat/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=55c946ca39-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-55c946ca39-296641129


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Some of the most wonderful things come from the most horrible things. Wonderful story!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Some of the most wonderful things come from the most horrible things. Wonderful story!


 Took the words right out of my mouth....


----------

